# Win TV PVR 350 + Win 7 = Probleme



## chrisha86 (26. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,

ich habe jetzt seit dem WE einen neuen Rechenknecht!

Phenom II X4 955 BE
MSI 790FX-GD70
4 GB GEIL Arbeitsspeicher
64 GB Supertalent SSD
Sapphire 4890 Vapor X
Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit Systembuilder Edition

Das Betriebssystem läuft auf der SSD, ich habe jetzt aber ein kleines Problem, meine heissgeliebte Hauppauge Win TV PVR 350 die ich seit nunmehr 6 Jahren besitze und mich noch nie im stich gelassen hat, läuft net!

Vorab, ich will KEINE neue TV Karte kaufen!!!!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, dass ich die Karte wieder zum laufen bekomme. Hauppauge stellt keine für win 7 bereit, und rät mir eine neue zu kaufen oder auf ein anderes betriebssystem umzusteigen!

Ich bin schon auf eure Vorschläge und ideen gespannt!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Oktober 2009)

Tja ich bezweifle, das du für eine 6 Jahre alte TV Karte - gerade von Hauppauge ... - noch Treiber bekommen wirst.

Du kannst es, sofern verfügbar, mit Windows Vista Treibern (im Kompalibitätsmodus) versuchen.

Sollte das auch nicht gehen, kauf dir halt ne neue Karte, das Geld solltest du bei dem PC übrig haben ...


----------



## utacat (26. Oktober 2009)

Da hast du leider ein Problem. 
Für diese Karte gibt es nur 32 bit Treiber und der ist nur bis Vista 32 bit aufgeführt. Bleibt also wirklich nur ein Neukauf oder ,falls du noch eine Lizenz von Vista oder XP hast in 32 bit, dir ein Multiboot einzurichten um deine Karte zu betreiben.
Aber das möchtest du ja nicht.

MfG utacat


----------

